# "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???



## katja (2. Sep. 2008)

hallo ihrs!

nachdem wohl in kürze meine bestellten pflanzen anrücken, habe ich mich heute mal daran gemacht, das bestehende folienbeet auszuräumen.
nach einiger plackerei (war alles am stück ) habe ich es nun geschafft.

ABER: ich dachte, dass das ganze mit folie unterlegt ist....nun habe ich festgestellt, dass ein kleines eck "normal" ist. was kann ich denn da schönes dazupflanzen?
desweiteren hat die vorhandene folie nicht ein ablaufloch. wenn ich das jetzt also schön neu befülle und bepflanze und gieße, ist es dann nicht eigentlich schon fast ein moorbeet??? sollten in die folie nicht ein paar löcher, damit das ganze wirklich nur maximal feucht bleibt?
auf den fotos könnt ihr sehen, wie noch wasser drin steht, außerdem kann man eine rechteckige wanne außerhalb der folie sehen, die einbetoniert ist :crazy
was hatte die wohl mal für eine bestimmung?  also da drin war keine pflanze...was mach ich damit?

ich hoffe, ihr könnt (wie immer) helfen!


----------



## Eugen (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem wohl in kürze meine bestellten pflanzen anrücken,


  glaubst duu !!



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> desweiteren hat die vorhandene folie nicht ein ablaufloch.


dann stöchel ihr doch ein Loch, oder auch drei,vier oder fünf.



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem kann man eine rechteckige wanne außerhalb der folie sehen, die einbetoniert ist


und darein pflanzt die Katja Mimulus lutea und Lysimachia nummeralis.
Außenrum kommt __ Moos aus dem dunklen Schwarzwald, das dann von den Pflanzen überwuchert wird.
Wenn Frau sich aber nicht in den dunklen Tann traut,kann man auch feinen Split drüberstreuen.

Man könnte natürlich auch Carex lutea oder so einpflanzen.


----------



## katja (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

hallöle!

@eugen: wie, das glaub ich? :shock  die kommen! und zwar bald! 

alles weitere ist notiert und für gut befunden   außer der carex 


@clovere: du bist ja ein ganz ein lustiges kerlchen 


@alle anderen: wenn ihr noch ideen habt, nur her damit


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

@ Katja

Soll ich Dir auch noch Moos aus dem Schwarzwald schicken?



[OT]





			
				Katja schrieb:
			
		

>



Liebe Mods:

Bitte nehmt diese Smilies raus!

Der Grund dafür steht [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/33/]hier[/URL]
Ich werde auch trösten!     [/OT]


----------



## Eugen (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

Hi Katja,

noch ne Möglichkeit :

In das Wännchen packst du ein rechteckiges Metallgefäß (Gartencenter od. Baumärkte haben sowas ) und bepflanzt es mit Sonnenhut (Ecchinacea purp.)

Der passt farblich gut zu deinen Rosen.  

Aussenrum füllst du mit Split auf, was wiederum gut mit deinen Granitsteinen harmoniert.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

Ich noch mal!



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> bepflanzt es mit Sonnenhut (Ecchinacea purp.)




Katja auch diesen habe ich noch. ( in rot und gelb )

Elschen hat ja nur einen kleinen roten mitgemommen.



PS: Wenn Du den nicht haben willst, landet alles auf dem Kompost.

.


----------



## Annett (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

Hallo Volker,

falls Katja nicht mag... melde ich mich schon mal gaanz vorsichtig an. 
Was für welche hast Du denn? Den oder den? 
Ersteren habe ich nämlich selbst schon in zwei Sorten.


----------



## Eugen (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

Hallo Volker und Annett,

ich meine natürlich den arzneilich verwendeten E. purpurea.

Hab allerdings auch den "gelben", der aber farblich nicht zu Katjas Umfeld passen würde.


----------



## katja (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

hallo ihr lieben!

@volker: __ moos aus dem schwarzwald kann ich mir selber suchen, danke!  
aber von den gelben sonnhüten hätt ich schon gern welche 

@eugen: gelb passt nicht zu den nicht mehr vorhandenen rosen... 
wieso in das gefäß nochmal ein gefäß? ich kann den sonnenhut doch direkt da rein pflanzen oder nicht?  


und an alle die es interessiert, ich war heute wieder fleißig. 
zuerst eine schöne schicht kies als drainage, dann 150 l erde vermischt mit ca. 12 kg sand und jetzt sieht es schon langsam nach beet aus  

die pflänzkes können also ab sofort anrollen :freu

die wurzel hab ich nur mal so hingelegt, vielleicht kann ich sie ja mit "einbauen", mal schauen.


----------



## katja (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> den "gelben", der aber farblich nicht zu Katjas Umfeld passen würde.




oh doch und wie der passt zu meinem gelben schirm und der gelben markise 

die pinken rosen sind nämlich geschichte!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

Hallo Annett



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Den oder den?



Ich habe beide Sorten und Du kannst sie gerne haben, wenn Katja sie nicht will. Ich hab schon so viele verschenkt und das sind jetzt die letzten beiden.

Ach so, Pflox ( rosa, weiß und rot ) habe ich auch noch.

 Elschen hat ja nichts mehr ins Aoto bekommen.

.


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

 Hallo zusammen,

warum wollt Ihr denn den Sonnenhut in eine feuchte Wiese pflanzen? Gehört er dort hin? Bei mir lebt er in einem gewöhnlichen Beet  

Kann ich mir auch eine kleine Sumpfzone anlegen indem ich Folie unter die Erde packe und die Seiten bis zur Oberfläche hochziehe?  

Viele Grüsse,
Garten- und Teichanfänger Sabine


----------



## Dr.J (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

@Katja



> die pinken rosen sind nämlich geschichte!



Neeee, oder????  ALLE????  Wie sieht das Beet vor der Terrasse denn jetzt aus?


----------



## katja (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht das Beet vor der Terrasse denn jetzt aus?



naggisch 


und natürlich sehr wohl ALLE!!! 

ein ganzer hänger voll steht vor der garage!


----------



## katja (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*



			
				Sabine-Schubunkin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> warum wollt Ihr denn den Sonnenhut in eine feuchte Wiese pflanzen? Gehört er dort hin? Bei mir lebt er in einem gewöhnlichen Beet
> 
> ...




hallo sabine!

da hast du was falsch verstanden/gelesen  

neben der feuchten wiese is noch ein bereich ohne folie, da soll der sonnenhut hin  

zu deiner frage mit der sumpfzone, ich mach ja ein feuchtbeet, also die folie, die da ausliegt hab ich gelöchert, das würd bei nem sumpfbeet wohl entfallen, aber ansonsten, warum solltest du dir sowas nicht anlegen können?


----------



## Sabine-Schubunkin (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

Hallo Katja,

danke sehr, jetzt hab ich es verstanden  Dachte schon, ich hätte den Sonnehut falsch gepflanzt.

Prima, da hab ich ja schon Pläne für´s nächste Jahr  

Dir weiterhin viel Erfolg mit der Feuchtwiese  

Viele Grüsse,
Sabine


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

Hi Eugen,

alle Leute denken das Echinacea purpurea der medizinische Sonnenhut ist, doch das ist ein Irrglaube . 
Medizinisch wird eine ganz andere Echinacea-Art verwendet. Echinaceae angustifolia. Der sieht von der Blüte her schon anders aus. Die deutlich schmalen und blasseren Blütenblätter hängen stark nach unten (die Blüten sehen deswegen wesentlich unattraktiver - kümmerlicher -  aus ). 

MfG Frank


----------



## Eugen (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

Hallo Frank,

ist zwar "off topic", aber muß sein.

E. angustifolia findet weitestgehend in der Homöopathie Anwendung.

Das wohl bekannteste AM (Echinacin von Madaus) enthält ebenso wie diverse Generics davon E. purpurea.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

Hi Eugen,

der alten Apothekerin aus der Familie eines Kumpels sollte Mann dann wohl doch nicht trauen  (vieleicht weil sie Witwe ist   )

MfG Frank


----------



## katja (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

guten morgen!  

die pflanzen sind um 10 uhr geliefert worden  werner, und ich hab mich gleich ans werk gemacht!

ich freu mich schon aufs frühjahr wenn (hoffentlich!) alles gas gibt!!


so siehts jetzt aus!


----------



## Dr.J (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*

 wo sind da Pflanzen. Ich sehe nur Erde 


Spass beiseite, sieht schön aus.  Bin mal gespannt, wie es nächste Jahr aussieht.


----------



## katja (5. Sep. 2008)

*AW: "feuchte wiese" anlegen, nur wie???*



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> wo sind da Pflanzen. Ich sehe nur Erde






und eugen meinte noch, wo ich das alles hinpflanzen will in das kleine beet!


----------

